# Many years and multi-specialty experience.  Looking for work from home part time



## dentfam (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm looking to find some PT work from home coding or auditing.  I have many years experience in just about every specialty.  I just would like to make some extra money in my not so spare time. 
Thank you for looking.

Kellie Denton
6850 Boggs Lane
Kelseyville, CA  95451
Phone 707-349-3057
E-mail kellie_mgr@yahoo.com

Summary of qualifications:More than 15 years experience in the medical and billing related fields. Equal experience in secretarial duties, basic bookkeeping tasks, office procedures, and organization.  I have an extensive background with computers, office machinery, computer software, customer service, 
reception and telephone background, and supervisory experience. 
Also, exceptional interpersonal conflict resolution skills.

Employment	: 
Jan 2008 to Present, Pacific Redwood Medical Group, Ukiah, CA
Billing Dept Manager/Medical Claims Specialist
Management of a multi-specialty billing company that bills for Emergency Room, Industrial Medicine and Inpatient/Hospitalist programs.  Also responsible for all coding and code auditing per ICD-9 and CPT code guidelines.  We do electronic and paper claim billing.

Sept 2003 to Jan 2008, Kirk G Andrus, MD, Kelseyville, CA
Practice Manager/Ins Biller 
Management of a busy Family Practice office.  Implemented in-house billing and posting.  CPT & ICD-9 coding, electronic and paper claim billing.  Extremely capable in all areas of Practice Management, billing, coding, reception, payment posting, accts payable and receivable.

February 1999 to Sept 2003, Sutter Hospital, Lakeport, CA
Practice Manager/Billing Supervisor
Management, supervision, and time card processing for 10+ employees.
Organized and implemented efficient work loads and flow to obtain
maximum productivity. Supervision of and/or billing for a Woman's 
Practice, Children's Practice, Internal Medicine, Family Medicine and Community Health Center utilizing HCFA1500 and UB92 claim forms.  Knowledge and use of multiple billing platforms and systems. Use of Word and Excel.  Extensive knowledge and use of ICD-9, CPT, and HCPCS codes. Also, knowledgeable in the workings of Rural Health Clinics.

Sept. 1998 to Feb. 1999, CA Medical Fndn, Lakeport, CA
Clinic Office Coordinator I
Responsible for supervising all clinic employees, preparation and main-
tenance of staff schedule, monitoring patient flow, oversee ordering of
supplies and minor equipment.  Responsible for daily, monthly, financial,
and statistical reports, coordination of hiring, training, disciplining and 
termination of employees.  Oversee all accounts receivable and patient 
billing and collections.  Conduct yearly employee evaluations and assist
clinic manager in preparing, monitoring and maintaining budget.  Also, all 
duties performed in the Billing Supervisor capacity.

April 1996 to Sept. 1998, CA Medical Fndn, Lakeport, CA
Insurance Specialist/Billing Supervisor
Responsible for all billing, insurance related functions, and diagnostic 
coding for a five-doctor practice.  Phone reception, patient charting and
maintenance, typing, data entry, correspondence, accounts payable and
receivable, back office support, and assistance to the office manager.

July 1994 to April 1996, Alan Sampson, MD, Lakeport, CA
Administrative Assistant
Heavy phone reception, appt scheduling, patient charting, typing, data
entry, light back-office assistance, billing, accts payable and receivable, 
record and file maintenance.  Other functions included acting as a liaison
between numerous doctors' offices and maintaining referrals and auth-
orizations from the primary care doctors.  Received training in CPT and 
ICD-9 coding and extensive customer service and patient relations.

April 1992 to July 1994, Blue Shield of CA, Lakeport, CA
Clerk General I-Support Services

May to August 1991, Nutribiotic, Lakeport, CA
Data Entry Clerk/Receptionist

June to August 1990, LC Parks & Rec., Lakeport, CA
Seasonal Camp Counselor/Leader

Sept. 1988 to June 1989, State Farm Ins., Lakeport, CA
General Office Clerk

Education	Kelseyville High School Graduate, Kelseyville, CA; 4.0+GPA
Santa Rosa JR College, Santa Rosa, CA; 4.0 GPA
Supplemental/Special Education	
Passed Certified Professional Coder (CPC) and Certified Professional Coder-Hospital (CPC-H) exams. 
Graduate of “People Management” program at Disney Institute
Participant and graduate of “The Customer” program
Participant and graduate of TQM(Total Quality Management)
Many personal enhancement and continuing education programs including management courses toward certificate program
Quickbooks Premier I, Excel 2003 I


----------

